# What does dwa cover?



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Basically what the title says but preferably in more detail than just dangerous animals, if it covers ALL venomous snakes you don't need to name all of them simply say ALL venomous snakes, ALL big cats apart from Lion, stuff like that really. is there a list anywhere that covers this?I have looked but can't find any.
This is purely me wondering, a debate doesn't need to go on it as in 'if you're wanting a dwa you should know what it covers' I am litrally just wanting to know what it covers, at the way I am now I have 0 intention of getting an animal that requires dwa license.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why not lions?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Jb1432 has linked to the list that is published that shows all animals that you would require a DWAL in order to keep legally (or alternatively a zoo license or a pet shop license that has the species listed on it - i.e. if you have cobra's listed on the livestock you are permitted to stock under your pet shop license, you do not need a separate DWAL.


However, it is worth pointing out that owning a DWA license does not permit you to keep any animal on that list. Each DWA license is granted for specific species only and they are listed on the license. If you want to own a different animal on the list, you would need to apply to have it added to your license. This will cost and will usually require a re-visit from the inspecting vet and council representative to ensure you could keep that.


So you can't get inspected for a copperhead, get your DWAL and then go out and buy a tiger. Well, you can, but you wouldn't be keeping the tiger legally!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

rudolph20039932 said:


> Why not lions?


Er, yes they are DWA.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/998637-any-dwa-doesnt-need-license.html

Although it wanders off a bit mid-way!:2thumb:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Jb1432 has linked to the list that is published that shows all animals that you would require a DWAL in order to keep legally (or alternatively a zoo license or a pet shop license that has the species listed on it - i.e. if you have cobra's listed on the livestock you are permitted to stock under your pet shop license, you do not need a separate DWAL.
> 
> 
> However, it is worth pointing out that owning a DWA license does not permit you to keep any animal on that list. Each DWA license is granted for specific species only and they are listed on the license. If you want to own a different animal on the list, you would need to apply to have it added to your license. This will cost and will usually require a re-visit from the inspecting vet and council representative to ensure you could keep that.
> ...


They are not always listed on the dwal so in theory yes you could do buy what ever you like


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

bloodpython22 said:


> They are not always listed on the dwal so in theory yes you could do buy what ever you like



Really? I didn't realise that. It has always been y understanding that the species you would like to keep are explicitly listed on the license (so if you get a license granted for vipers, you can't go out and buy an elapid for example (though you could in theory get the vipers and elapids added during the first application if you wanted to and the vet/inspector thought you were able)).


However, I've never personally owned a DWA license, so I'm happy to be better informed by those that know more than me.


So your license, or ones you have seen are 'open' licences?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> They are not always listed on the dwal so in theory yes you could do buy what ever you like


Thats not correct.
One of my responsibilities at work is liasing with local authorities regarding DWALs.
As part of the application you have to list the species you intend to keep and how many.
I am only aware of one "open" licence. This was issued due to the nature of the holder's business. Generally speaking you can only keep the species listed on your licence.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

bloodpython22 said:


> They are not always listed on the dwal so in theory yes you could do buy what ever you like


Your license doesn't state what you're licenced to keep? 



bothrops said:


> Really? I didn't realise that. It has always been y understanding that the species you would like to keep are explicitly listed on the license (so if you get a license granted for vipers, you can't go out and buy an elapid for example (though you could in theory get the vipers and elapids added during the first application if you wanted to and the vet/inspector thought you were able)).
> 
> 
> However, I've never personally owned a DWA license, so I'm happy to be better informed by those that know more than me.
> ...


At first, my license was for vipers only (wasn't interested in elapids at first). Under 'species kept', it said 'Snakes belonging to the Viperidea family' (with a list of the animals underneath it). When I decided I wanted to keep cobras, I rang my LA, and was told me to ask the vet. I phoned him up, and he said it was fine; confirming it with the LA via email or letter. I wasn't required to pay a fee or have another inspection - because nothing in the room had changed, and it was already suitable for elapids. 

My new license says, 'venomous snakes'. The only restrictions I have is the number of individuals I can keep, but even that is flexible - I have an 'allowance' for any snakes I breed, so long as they're to be passed on or sold when ready. The animals I have are listed in a box bellow. If there's any change, I contact the council and they send me an updated copy. Mine comes nicely laminated too 

If I were interested in beaded/gilas, I'm pretty sure I could have them added on without a further inspection, but that would be all. No chance of adding a croc or lion without another inspection.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Double post deleted


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

The Dangerous Wild Animals Act states:

(2) _A local authority shall not grant a licence under this Act unless an application for it—_

(a) _specifies the species (whether one or more) of animal, and the number of animals of each species, proposed to be kept under the authority of the licence;_

This is a very clear and unambiguous requirement for a licensed issued under the aforementioned Act that must state the species and number of animals kept – LAs are not empowered to issue “open licences”

I am aware that on occasions LAs do issue open licences but they have no legal powers to do so and any such licences is unlawful, however, as the Act is administered by the LA they can and do (and often do) what they like regardless of weather its legal or not…..!!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ian14 said:


> Thats not correct.
> One of my responsibilities at work is liasing with local authorities regarding DWALs.
> As part of the application you have to list the species you intend to keep and how many.
> I am only aware of one "open" licence. This was issued due to the nature of the holder's business. Generally speaking you can only keep the species listed on your licence.


There are 5 granted in.my area all.open licenses none state what they are for to be fair accordin. To my LA. Venomous snakes dont need a dwal as they not on there list you know about this Chris as . Rang you about it


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> There are 5 granted in.my area all.open licenses none state what they are for to be fair accordin. To my LA. *Venomous snakes dont need a dwal as they not on there list* you know about this Chris as . Rang you about it


Are you having a laugh???

ALL viper and elapid species require a DWAL, as do a number of rear fanged colubrids. These are clearly listed on Schedule 1!
I would doubt that so many open licences have been issued by one authority - the legislation is short, concise, and very very easy to read. I cannot imagine that they would mistake it that much!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

List is administered by DEFRA, nothing to do with the LA. 

Think you have been fed some hokum down the line somewhere.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

ian14 said:


> Are you having a laugh???
> 
> ALL viper and elapid species require a DWAL, as do a number of rear fanged colubrids. These are clearly listed on Schedule 1!
> I would doubt that so many open licences have been issued by one authority - the legislation is short, concise, and very very easy to read. I cannot imagine that they would mistake it that much!


Yes we know they are listed and require it did you not read my post or with blinkers like usual on here we recorded the conversation with the council as we could,nt believe it had to get Andre. Greenwood to sort it for us in the end


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

bloodpython22 said:


> There are 5 granted in.my area all.open licenses none state what they are for to be fair accordin. To my LA. Venomous snakes dont need a dwal as they not on there list you know about this Chris as . Rang you about it


Which LA are you with?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> Yes we know they are listed and require it did you not read my post or with blinkers like usual on here we recorded the conversation with the council as we could,nt believe it had to get Andre. Greenwood to sort it for us in the end


Given the poor way it was written, your post came across as if you were suggesting that venomous snakes are not listed on the DWAA.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> There are 5 granted in.my area all.open licenses none state what they are for to be fair accordin. To my LA. Venomous snakes dont need a dwal as they not on there list you know about this Chris as . Rang you about it


You say that Chris knows about this as yiu phoned him about it. Which is a little odd. Because Chris posted a very clear post regarding listing species.


So far, all you have said suggests that either a) you live in a council area competely incompetant where the DWAA is concerned or b) (and more likely) you are talking rubbish. 
I simply cannot accept that a local authority issues DWALs thinking that venomous snakes are not listed.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> There are 5 granted in.my area all.open licenses none state what they are for to be fair accordin. To my LA. Venomous snakes dont need a dwal as they not on there list you know about this Chris as . Rang you about it


 
sorry can I clarify - you are saying that your LA dont use the Defra list as required by law? - the DWA is doesnt have regional variance with regard to species - there are aspects of the issue of a licence that are subjective, but the species that it applies to are not varied by area. Which LA are you covered by?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Doncaster from other posts it would seem.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

bloodpython22 said:


> There are 5 granted in.my area all.open licenses none state what they are for to be fair accordin. To my LA. Venomous snakes dont need a dwal as they not on there list you know about this Chris as . Rang you about it


I have to say that I don’t immediately recall the conversation, but I do have a lot of calls about the DWAA and as I’m knocking on a bit and things slip my memory.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Stephen P said:


> Doncaster from other posts it would seem.


There's only one licensed keeper in Doncaster, and I know who that it is.


----------

